# Harrier Crash (Whoops 2)



## Andrew (Jul 1, 2005)

http://www.guzer.com/videos/harrier_jet_falls.php


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)

That was close.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2005)

no matter how many times you see that it never gets old..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

To be honest, it isnt really funny...


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 1, 2005)

No, it is not cool in any way - I thought we were going to keep crash videos off this site. The helicopter one more than likely involved casualties so it is definitely not my taste. The person who runs that Guzer site is attention seeking and irresponsible. Besides this Harrier clip has been around the net for ages. What next? The Ramstein crash?


----------



## Glider (Jul 1, 2005)

Gentlemen. Planes crash and people die. It isn't funny, entertaining or educational.
I saw the 109 Black 6 crash at Duxford and don't remember laughing very much even though the pilot wasn't hurt. I took photos' of it in the air before the accident but couldn't take any of the crash as the pilot was still inside and we didn't know if it was going to burn. It didn't feel right.

I was in a glider accident and remember the people gawping at me while they were getting me out and know it isn't funny from the pilots point of view

This site isn't for this kind of display. Leave it off, I am sure there are some sites for this kind of sick display.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

If people want to watch the crash then it's up to them. If you don't want to watch the crash, it's clearly marked as a crash video. Flying isn't always nice, happy fun. I could just as easily start ranting and raving about gun camera footage being sick and distasteful, but no! And do you know why? Because in this free world people can choose if they do or don't want to watch things. It makes you sick, don't watch it. Simple. 

Now, me, I haven't even watched it. And I don't plan on doing so anytime soon.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2005)

I dont see any problem showing any sort of crash or accident vid clip, as long as there is a warning of some sort, so the squeemish and the pussies dont get offended by accidently watching something that could possibly do damage to their fragile little minds....

I already have this clip on my comp, and have many more like it...

Why??? 

Because I choose to, and atleast in America, we have the Constitutional Right to do as we please, within the laws of our great Nation...

And BTW, some of us idiotic and vulgar Americans DO find these kind of clips to be entertaining....


----------



## Glider (Jul 1, 2005)

I truly hope that you don't go through what I did, but if you did, I wonder if you would change your mind.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2005)

I was shot down in a helicopter in Somolia, blown up in Iraq, and seen more than I'll ever forget.......

The last time I changed my mind about anything was 1986, when I decided that I like Peanut Butter Captain Crunch better than Fruitty Pebbles Cereal......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 1, 2005)

Glider said:


> I truly hope that you don't go through what I did, but if you did, I wonder if you would change your mind.



If you don't mind me asking Glider what type of glider was it? I had a really hard landing in a Grobe 103 about 3 years ago. Started messing too much with the dive brakes on final in an attempt to put it on the numbers and got into a nasty PIO. I bounced 3 or 4 times and almost cartwheeled. My back was screwed for a few weeks after that. Luckily I healed and was able to repair the sailplane. Lessons learned!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 1, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> The last time I changed my mind about anything was 1986, when I decided that I like Peanut Butter Captain Crunch better than Fruitty Pebbles Cereal......



LMFAO


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

I just watched it. It is quite amusing. You know that fuck-er will be the star of the squadron now? Because he's ejected! It happened when my dad was on 11 Sqn. one the Lightnings gear was stuck up, and it would NOT come down...the pilot tried shaking it, blasting it..everything...so he just took it over 'the wash' and banged out...star of the squadron 'cos he was the only one that had ever ejected.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

Poor bastards in that Sea Knight on the other one though, christ almight what the fuck was that pilot doing? He was coming in way too fast.


----------



## Glider (Jul 1, 2005)

It was a Pirat. I was on approach and only one airbrake came out. Somehow and I don't know how, I hit the ground level, not nose first. The strange thing is that I don't remember a thing from when I heard and felt the bang as the controls broke, until I had hit the ground watching the undercarriage which had gone through the top of the fuselage coming back down, hoping it wouldn't land on me.

Les you have been there and earned the right to make the comments you did. PLan D, until you been there, you may want to think twice.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

No I don't want to think twice at all. The point is, it's in anyone's freedom to watch or not watch these video's. If I find it funny, then so be it. You think that's a problem, then so what? I don't find the Sea Knight one amusing, I just think the pilot was an idiot for coming in that fast. 

Don't try and impose your feelings on others, you tart.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 1, 2005)

Glider said:


> It was a Pirat. I was on approach and only one airbrake came out. Somehow and I don't know how, I hit the ground level, not nose first. The strange thing is that I don't remember a thing from when I heard and felt the bang as the controls broke, until I had hit the ground watching the undercarriage which had gone through the top of the fuselage coming back down, hoping it wouldn't land on me.



WOW - THAT'S HORRIBLE! I had a hard landing in a Cessna 172 when I first got my PPL and I had the incident in the glider. There is no worse feeling as you bounce, crash and fly through the air uncontrolled only guessing how horrible the inevitable is going to be!

Did you ever find out why only one air brake came out? Here in the states, if the FAA caught wind of a flight control incident, it turns into a major incident!


----------



## Glider (Jul 1, 2005)

There was a full investigation and it was simple human error. The glider had been assembled in the morning and one of the links had come lose during the day. I was the fourth person to fly it that day, no one had had any trouble and the brakes had closed and locked normally prior to the launch.
I couldn't see the link when I checked the glider and fortunately had been showing a new member how to preflight a machine under the supervision of the CFI, so I was cleared of being skimpy in the checks.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow - do you still fly?


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 2, 2005)

I still think it's more a case of showing off at others' expense when posting these kind of crash clips. That's why we should not be a convenient posting place for this kind of material. 

Maybe such individuals would be better putting the time in and making their own videos. It has taken me ages to get to where I can do it. 

This site is great because it is one of the few which allows larger attachments (and you get an appreciative audience!) so I sincerely hope that we don't draw adverse attention and have such privileges rescinded in any way.


----------



## Glider (Jul 2, 2005)

FJ I did until two years ago when I had High Blood Pressure. Gliding always gave me a thrill, even a normal cable launch or leaving the field had that uncertainty.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

i fail to see what the fuss is about IN THIS CASE, no one was hurt, the pilot ejected safely?? 

i bet you guys complaining wouldn't object to watching guncam footage?? well the planes you see getting shot down, inside there there's a man proberly getting burnt alive, yet i bet you'd still watch it?? i do, but you do not complain when people post guncam footafge??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

plan_D said:


> If people want to watch the crash then it's up to them. If you don't want to watch the crash, it's clearly marked as a crash video. Flying isn't always nice, happy fun. I could just as easily start ranting and raving about gun camera footage being sick and distasteful, but no! And do you know why? Because in this free world people can choose if they do or don't want to watch things. It makes you sick, don't watch it. Simple.
> 
> Now, me, I haven't even watched it. And I don't plan on doing so anytime soon.



Sums it up perfectly.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2005)

Glider said:


> FJ I did until two years ago when I had High Blood Pressure. Gliding always gave me a thrill, even a normal cable launch or leaving the field had that uncertainty.



Too bad Glider. In the US there are no health restrictions for sailplanes. If you could get a drivers license, the FAA will allow you to fly a sailplane. Now we have the sport rating for powewred aircraft. If you were never denied a medical, you could fly a sport plane (which I think is classifed as an aircraft with a gross weight under 1200 pounds).


----------



## Royzee617 (Jul 3, 2005)

No - personally I have no complaints about the Harrier ejection though I do find the other crash vid unpleasant - but it is hardly difficult to find such stuff on the web so what is the point of putting it up here except to show off? 

OK if it was your own new footage but this is just a WoT and demeans the site. The web is already polluted enough with gratuitous carnage etc so let's dissuade it from creeping on here.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

Pure Unaltered Carnage at its Finest, for those of us that feel our right to choose what we view is OUR right...... 

Not everyone surfs the net looking for things like this....... If u dont wanna view it, DONT...... Stop trying to tell people here what and what they shouldnt be looking at......


----------

